# Averaging $22/hr



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Gas is cheap, people are still ordering delivery.

Refuse anything less than $8 and no fast food between 5-7pm. FF pays the lowest and wait is usually 5-10 minutes. Pick up Uber/Lyft rides when slow.

I loves me some Chinese virus.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Gas is cheap, people are still ordering delivery.
> 
> Refuse anything less than $8 and no fast food between 5-7pm. FF pays the lowest and wait is usually 5-10 minutes. Pick up Uber/Lyft rides when slow.
> 
> I loves me some Chinese virus.


Funny, when I post stuff like this I'm criticized for being an ahole LOL


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

And, with 22 million unemployed... you still have a job.:smiles:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Gas is cheap, people are still ordering delivery.
> 
> Refuse anything less than $8 and no fast food between 5-7pm. FF pays the lowest and wait is usually 5-10 minutes. Pick up Uber/Lyft rides when slow.
> 
> I loves me some Chinese virus.


One day the orders are going to slow back down and traffic is going to start back up. When that happens, we will all look back at this time and remember the good old days.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> And, with 22 million unemployed... you still have a job.:smiles:


I was unemployed for just short of two years, nobody came up to me giving me anything for free, The fact that I even got unemployment checks was something in of itself. You got to do what you Gotta do.

So what you're saying is because there are so many other people that are unemployed, I should stay home myself even though I have the ability to earn an income?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> I was unemployed for just short of two years, nobody came up to me giving me anything for free, The fact that I even got unemployment checks was something in of itself. You got to do what you Gotta do.
> 
> So what you're saying is because there are so many other people that are unemployed, I should stay home myself even though I have the ability to earn an income?


You're an IC. Work or don't work. It's your choice.

As for me, I'm taking a break from all the bending over to leave food on doorsteps. My back has had it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You're an IC. Work or don't work. It's your choice.
> 
> As for me, I'm taking a break from all the bending over to leave food on doorsteps. My back has had it.


Exactly. I choose to work. Unless you want to give me $850 a week to stay home and take care of myself and my son.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Exactly. I choose to work. Unless you want to give me $850 a week to stay home and take care of myself and my son.


Better to be working, as the gooberment money is always temporary.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You're an IC. Work or don't work. It's your choice.
> 
> As for me, I'm taking a break from all the bending over to leave food on doorsteps. My back has had it.


That's great for you. I'm also taking a break &#127864;&#127864;.

However, it's also outstanding that some are using this time to earn extra bucks. Get out, kill the boredom, and do something they enjoy.

Right now I'm missing Uber, because I actually enjoy it and the money's excellent (supplemental of course).


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Averaging 22 miles a week on the treadmill , Sugar momma doesn’t want me to work ........ well except .......


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Funny, when I post stuff like this I'm criticized for being an ahole LOL


Hmm wonder what THAT means?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Better to be working, as the gooberment money is always temporary.


I don't need anything from the government. That is what I need per week to live comfortably.

Once again, rideshare drivers < food delivery drivers.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Better to be working, as the gooberment money is always temporary.


Nowadays, so is employment.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> And, with 22 million unemployed... you still have a job.:smiles:


Great 22MM new drivers.

Another $106 tonight in 4 hours. Tank of gas was $24. Even WITH the app crashing for the first hour.

The only thing that sucks is almost every restaurant is a weird power trip with the rules.

Sign on door 'we will notify you in the app when your order is ready'. 
Walked in and laughed at them. No, no you're not. 
You didn't inform me with you confirmed the order, or when it was ready for pick up. Yet here is the order, waiting for me.

Typical reply 'I don't know how to work the app'. 
Typical response 'then take down your stupid sign'.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

More I work the more alimony I owe. I drive for the wind in my hair, and to generate losses. My ex wives call me worthless and I strive daily to exceed their expectations


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> More I work the more alimony I owe. I drive for the wind in my hair, and to generate losses. My ex wives call me worthless and I strive daily to exceed their expectations


Not my problem. Sure your ex's had very valid reasons for their complaints/issues with you.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> More I work the more alimony I owe. I drive for the wind in my hair, and to generate losses. My ex wives call me worthless and I strive daily to exceed their expectations


Keep working and paying!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Not my problem. Sure your ex's had very valid reasons for their complaints/issues with you.
> 
> 
> Keep working and paying!


ver y sensitive of you. I often wish I was bullied more and bully less growing up so I could be more of a beta

edit...plus step up,your troll. You used to be witty andsharp toungued , but lately you are letting your inner suffering and Bordem infect your words. You are flat....your attempts to stirr the pot flaccid and your language a bit remedial


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I understand I think you^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Please take the marbles out of your mouth before you speak


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> ver y sensitive of you. I often wish I was bullied more and bully less growing up so I could be more of a beta
> 
> edit...plus step up,your troll. You used to be witty andsharp toungued , but lately you are letting your inner suffering and Bordem infect your words. You are flat....your attempts to stirr the pot flaccid and your language a bit remedial


Work and pay!
&#128513;&#127864;


----------

